# help with flounder lights



## needtofish (Jul 6, 2013)

hey fellas, im new on the sight. trying to learn a little about gigging. can any of you tell me if fog lights from a truck would work or be bright enough for gigging from a Carolina skiff. or do I need to buy those expensive led lights


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love to spend the change on LED's but I went cheap and got 500 watt work lights. Just gotta run a good generator to power em up...


----------



## needtofish (Jul 6, 2013)

tks,i have seen a lot of different ways. was trying to avoid the gen,but don't know if the 12 volt lights will be bright enough


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I make a pole light out of some stuff you can buy at Home Depot and I run a 100 watt halogen in it. Been working just fine for me for years. PM me if you want me to send some pics. They cost about $30 in materials, and it's the best design I've come up with yet.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Beginner's Luck said:


> I make a pole light out of some stuff you can buy at Home Depot and I run a 100 watt halogen in it. Been working just fine for me for years. PM me if you want me to send some pics. They cost about $30 in materials, and it's the best design I've come up with yet.


Can you post the pics on here?


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

gimme about 10 minutes to make a post of my new additions, should at least give you some ideas.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

The submersible LED setup I posted is under $100 for all o fthe materials. Could definitely get off cheaper than that but we were working with what was available today and would be compatible with my current setup.


----------



## needtofish (Jul 6, 2013)

man that sounds like price range lol I would like to see the pics you have maybe get some ideas


----------

